# what's causing these scabs?



## thisgal (Jan 7, 2007)

I've got a twelve year old smooth coat collie/yellow lab mix with some kind of skin issue. A couple months ago, tops, I started noticing little scabs on her hindquarters, and being curious, I picked at them. Underneath was absolutely nothing. Perfectly healthy, pink skin. Since then, the scabs have increased in size and amount, and she also has a rather large patch under her neck (definitely not from her collar). Also, I'll check out the occasional large one by just barely lifting up the edge, and underneath of some are open sores! 

All the dogs get bathed twice a month, on average, and have been for several years now. She's on glucosamine/chondroitin for her arthritis, and brewer's yeast makes her thick coat much easier to wash.

Does anyone have a clue what could be causing these scabs? Oh, and another thing: the snwo white hair on her neck, where the other patch of scabbiness is, is tinted pink! This happened recently, and bathing her does not help. Help!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmmm:? .  Don't know.  Have you changed shampoo brands in the past several months?  I wonder if she is allergic to the shampoo residue.  The symptoms might take weeks to show up.  When you use soaps, no matter how much you rinse, there is always a little left behind.  That's just something I was wondering about.  That dogs pretty old though.  What about diabetes?  Do dogs get diabetes?


----------



## thisgal (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope, I've been using oatmeal flea and tick shampoo on her for a long time. Actually, since I noticed the scabs I tried some dandruff shampoo that we use for another dog, who has flea allergies. It didn't help. She's also on Frontline, if that makes any difference. She's not diabetic; we've got a diabetic cat, and I'd notice any symptoms right away.

Yeah, I know she's old. Don't remind me... It's weird, though, we have a black lab mix who's only about a year and a half younger than her, and she acts like she's in her prime!


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I was going to say flea allergies, but if she's on Frontline... there shouldn't be any fleas. My cat is really allergic to fleas (she's also on Frontline) and the scabs sound familiar to what her symptoms were before we started with the treatment. 
My other furries get tiny little scabs when they have mites. (Revolution works great for these flare ups) Could your dog have mites, maybe?


----------



## Lilija (Jan 8, 2007)

I would have suggested flea allergies, too.  We used to have a King Charles Spaniel with terribly sensitive skin, and flea allergies, and she used to get the same thing, across her hindquarters, and sometimes up on her shoulderblades.  Same exact thing, balding, large scaly patches, sometimes heavy scabs.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 8, 2007)

First of all you're bathing too frequently.  Only bathe once a month at the most.  Even thought you're using an oatmeal base shampoo, you're washing away essential oils that keep the skin hydrated.  When dogs get older, they develop cysts more frequently on their skin.  Sometimes they rupture after being messed with and create a flat scab.  Have you noticed any mole-like objects on the skin?


----------



## thisgal (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think I am bathing too frequently. Another of our dogs actually has flea allergies, and I _was_ bathing them all once a week (I'm allergic to cats, dogs, and anything with pollen :wall:  and I get SEVERE sinus headaches; bathing them frequently helps). My vet recommended I reduce it to once every 10-14 days. I'd say they get baths every 14-20 days, depending on my work schedule. 

Yes, she has a really ugly wart on her hip, as well as a flat pink mole on her side. She's had them both for about two years, and they both stopped growing after about 6 months. I realise she's pretty old for a larger dog, but there's got to be a cause and a solution for these scabs. I would definitely have noticed if she had anything on her skin before these scabs appeared. I pet my dogs alot!

Another thing I should mention is that she is NOT losing hair. She's still got her thick collie coat (about 2-3 inches long), and you can't tell anything's wrong unless you dig your fingers down into her hair through all the layers. The scabs range in size from the size of a lowercase 'o' to the size of the head of a thumbtack, the larger ones having actual sores underneath.


----------



## GailC (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you feed her high protien dog food? My old dog gets scabby sores like that if he eats food with higher then 18% protien.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 9, 2007)

What about eczema or psoriasis?  What about some kind of skin fungus?


----------



## thisgal (Jan 10, 2007)

She, along with the other three dogs, eats Old Roy high performance food. The only answer that makes any sense at all is a skin fungus.....bottom line, I'm calling the vet and making an appointment. I have a feeling I'll just get something like "she's an elderly dog, and sometimes these things just happen..." :wall:  But, hey, she could use a checkup, anyway!


----------



## thisgal (Jan 14, 2007)

Appointment's tomorrow at 3:30. She, along with the cats, just got a bath. Normally that might get rid of anything I wanted the vet to see, but all this junk won't come off in the bath! Also, I found another mole on her chest, on the left side. It's not too pretty looking; some kind of crap oozing out of one side, but that could just be one of these mysterious scabs on the edge of it. The poor old girl's gonna have to have like 47 skin cultures. :wall:


----------



## thisgal (Jan 15, 2007)

The best the vet could come up with is some kind of skin infection, so she's on antibiotics for the next three weeks. She also recommended I put her on omega 3 fatty acids, and she had her first dose of both new meds a couple hours ago, with dinner. So, basically, I got the response I expected. I suggested a skin culture, and she gave me a bunch of excuses as to why that wouldn't solve anything, and when I kept suggesting it, she gave me a $150+ price estimate.   Then, she suggested it may be some kind of thyroid problem (you'd think I would have at least stumbled across this possibility during my hours and hours of online searching....), along with another off-the-wall price estimate for that test. 

So, unless I notice Tabor is suffering in any way, shape, or form, I'm going to have to leave well enough alone......

...unless, that is.....anyone here has any other ideas or experiences??


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 16, 2007)

Try this site
http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dskin.html


----------



## thisgal (Jan 16, 2007)

Haha, thanks, but I've been there and done that!

Since the antibiotics began yesterday, all I've noticed is that she's been chewing at one specific scab on her thigh; one that has an actual sore under it. Scab's gone, now it's just the sore with a bunch of wet, matted hair! No oozing or bleeding, though. Ugh. This is frustrating, but as long as she's not hurting or itching.....:? :wall:


----------

